# 13 acres Mo Ozarks--long term lease 200 month



## yrag (Mar 9, 2016)

Have 13 acres with fence, deep well, sewer lagoon, mostly wooded with some pasture, maybe an acre or two. Small livestock 3 sided shed. Power pole ready for a mobile or tiny house. Message if interested in more detail. I did have this listed farther down in post and did rent the property but it did not work out for the renters is for rent again. I think I had more detail in my other post so look on page 2 for that one. Thanks


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

No Thanks, I don't rent, and I am NOT searching for something you are trying to sell. Post a link, or not, I do not care.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Not renting land,make improvements,then you take back land.
Seen this happen to many times.
Leaves bad taste.
Either keep the land and improve it yourself.
Or sale makes no matter to me.
Pictures who lure greenhorns in.


----------

